# Lamar county lease looking for 6 members



## 44mag (Aug 24, 2013)

Lamar county lease looking for 6 new members. Lease has 650 acres with creeks, clean access roads, food plots, hardwoods, planted pines, and cut-over. We have deer, turkey and hogs. This club has been established since 1972. We are a family oriented club looking to have 14 members total @ $700.00 each. Club has cabins, camper areas with power, deer cooler, gathering house, shooting range, etc.
PM me if interested.


----------



## gahunter2011 (Aug 24, 2013)

what part of lamar county?


----------



## Judson (Sep 4, 2013)

Very Interested 770.533.3535 Bob


----------



## aprildwilliams (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello. I was checking to see if there are any openings?


----------



## Pete C (Sep 30, 2013)

How do we get in touch with you regarding any openings?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Sep 30, 2013)

Where is this club located


----------



## KPK (Oct 4, 2013)

PM sent...............


----------



## Mdaniel6172 (Nov 5, 2013)

where in lamar county is this lease


----------



## blowe30 (Nov 22, 2013)

Very interested call Brandon Lowe 706-975-1353


----------



## Kowboy (Dec 6, 2013)

Is anybody home?


----------



## squirrel867 (Jan 7, 2014)

do u still have memberships openings


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 8, 2014)

Any openenings for the 2014/15 season?


----------



## harleyrealtor (Jan 26, 2014)

Need Members? Contact Steve Mitchell 941-661-5919... Jackson, Ga.


----------



## FlyBoy (Jan 29, 2014)

2 of us interested in 2014 season. Give me a call. 770-468-2603


----------



## harleyrealtor (Jan 31, 2014)

Still interested...Where do I look at it then where do I send the money ...if I like it? Steve Mitchell 941-661-5919.


----------

